# Luminess Air is a rip off....DONT BUY IT



## bamakerry (Feb 23, 2012)

I was very excited about trying the Luminess Air system and happened to see their infomercial to try it for 30 days for $29.99 then multipayments for 3 months to pay for it if you like it.  I went to the website and saw that they had an upgraded system with a multi speed airbrush compressor system and it was $39.99 to try it for 30 days and still be able to do multipay so I chose that system and picked out my foundation color and all and signed up for it using my debit card.  Instead of taking $39.99 out of my bank account they took out the full purchase price of $252.39 so I had to wait a couple of hours until they opened and called to see why they took all my money and the man on the phone says that they dont do the trial and multipay with debit cards and asked if I had a credit card to use....I said no I dont and to just cancel the order and refund me my money that because they took the full amount then it put me in a bad way because it was on a friday and i needed groceries and to pay bills and couldnt pay my bills or do anything because I wouldnt have enough now that they ripped me off.  He issued a refund but it took 5 days to get it back in the bank.  During which time I emailed them telling then of my inconvenience and disappointment in their customer service.  I got an email back saying that I was lied to by their representative and that yes they do take debit cards for the trial and multipay and that if I still want to order the system that I could just let her know which system and what shade of foundation I wanted and they would process my order and get me the system. Now I never expect someone to give me something for nothing and thought about getting it anyway but I had asked if they would at least upgrade my shipping for free because of what they did to me by lying and taking more money than I agreed to and she comes back with the response of, I talked to my manager and we cant upgrade your shipping for free but it is only $14.50 for the express delivery and that if I wanted it that way to just let her know.  The more I thought about it the more ticked off I got.  Their customer service is sorry as hell and I will not use their product.  I have looked up reviews on airbrush makeup and the Dinair system is recommended as the top system and it has a $29.99 trial also with lower monthly payments.


----------

